# Hi VIers from inland Australia



## Pat Coen (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi VI

I've been a long-time lurker on VI and thought it was time to make my interest in this forum official. 

I'm currently living in Canberra, Australia. Not exactly a mecca of creative opportunity geographically but online communities such as this one and broadband internet access has opened up some doors for people in my situation.

Most recent career high was getting some positive feedback on a demo reel for inclusion on the Oceans 13 DVD release. As you can see that is some time ago and it was an "almost" rather than a "yes". Long story how the opportunity arose but for my end having a friend in LA who was friendly with a producer for the DVD production company was the catalyst. 

And so continues my existance as a hobbyist who occasionally gets a paying gig (can anyone say day-job, mortgage, newborn baby). I will say that a couple of those paying gigs were actually due to leads from this forum and even though they were minor affairs it's incredibly satisfying to do what you love and get paid for it.

Anyway, looking forward to contributing what I can to this already really helpful community. I don't have much composition/music theory to offer as my classical training ended in my late teens. My fortes are more programming, production, and trickery (a neccesary skill when working with the sort of outdated sample CDs, software, and hardware that I do).

Thanks for reading this drivel 

Pat


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard Pat!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 15, 2009)

Lotsa Aussies turning up here. We really should all have a beer one of these days...

Hey Pat! Hope Canberra is treating you well.

Sean


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2009)

Pat - always room for another Aussie - welcome to VI!


----------



## Pat Coen (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the warm welcome. Much appreciated.

Pat


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Apr 21, 2009)

G'day from the Sunshine Coast, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Alex W (Apr 28, 2009)

G'day Pat, and welcome. Another fellow Aussie here.


----------



## Pat Coen (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Alex and thank you. I lived in Sydney (Coogee) for 2 years  maannn I'm missing it.

Cheers

Pat


----------



## scottbuckley (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey! Good to see a strong Aussie contingent. You can easily think that being in Australia means yur a world away from the action, but I guess not .

-s


----------



## Alex W (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah Coogee's beautiful, but also kinda expensive. Although I did have a mate who lived there for a while in a fantastic and cheap unit. I'm in north west sydney, "out in the sticks" you could say... well sort of. Semi rural I guess you'd call it. Nice area, about 45mins drive from the CBD, as long as you take all the toll roads


----------



## Alex W (Apr 30, 2009)

Scott - have you seen how cheap return Qantas flights to the US are these days?

I looked up a flight a while ago when I was thinking of going to the GDC in San Fran - there was a direct flight with Qantas for 8 hundred and something. Cant remember exactly, maybe 850 or something. That's before Tax of course, but still... pretty bloody cheap really.


----------



## scottbuckley (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed the prices seemed to drop about two weeks after my wife and I came back from LA. Typical. 

-s


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 9, 2009)

add another aussie to the fairly substantial representation we have here. i am originally from perth and have been living in london for the last 15 years. i miss australia so much it hurts....still get to work on cool gigs here and then we go back at least once a year and do all the things you do in a year in the space of 3 weeks. it's not the same though....

we are off in a couple of days to perth and then we nipping up to coral bay to snorkel the nigaloo (30m from the beach!!) and perhaps covert with some willing dolphins and whale sharks. can't wait.

meanwhile this little joke is a pisser...i have tried this on non-aussies and they don't get it...but i am sure it will be appreciated here:

The Great Australian yarn  
The newspaper, "The Australian", over a period     
Of weeks sought entries for          
The Great Australian yarn.        
This was the winner:           
Two cattle drovers standing in an Outback bar.          
One asked, "What are ya up to, Mate?"              
"Ahh, I'm takin' a mob of 6,000 from            
  Goondiwindi to Gympie."            
 "Oh yeah......and what route are you takin'?"         
   "Ah, prob'ly the Missus.............. After all,              
   She stuck by me                   
 Durin the Drought...


----------

